# Game 79: San Antonio Spurs @ Utah Jazz



## KokoTheMonkey

* April 13th, 2005 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (58-20)* @ *Utah Jazz (24-53)* 



Previous Meetings - 
Spurs 109, Jazz 76 
Jazz 97, Spurs 96 
Spurs 101, Jazz 94 



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































I'm not sure what to expect in this game. If our team comes out and approaches this game as unimportant, then we'll lose. If we come out and play this game like it's just another game, we'll win. The Jazz are one of the few teams more injury depleted than we are, and they've bad a bad team all season long. They don't even have a winning record in their own stadium, but that didn't stop them from beating us earlier in the season on an Okur put back. I'll be interested to see how many minutes Manu and Parker get, and I'll be interested to see how Nazr and Glenn play. 




*Koko's Key's to Victory:*




- Keep them off the offensive boards. We've still managed to be a good offensive rebounding team without Duncan, but on the defensive boards it's been another story. We have to keep this team off the boards because they have some physical guys who love to scrap, namely Okur and Harpring.


- Penetrate. I'd love to see us attack the rack strong since they don't really have intimidating shot blockers. Penetration will open up the three point shot.


- Play the game like it's another. I'm really hoping that we don't just go out and play this game like it has no meaning. I'd imagine that Parker and Manu will be limited, but that doesn't mean the rest of the team needs to relax and take it easy.




Prediction:Spurs 102, Jazz 93


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Just like the last game, 1,000 points goes the winner of the prediction contest. However, this time around add your predicted leading scorer for the Spurs and how much they will score.


----------



## Guth

I think this game will be similar to last nights game...we will really never be in doubt of winning, but we will also never be completely certain that it is over...I could see us shooting a very low percentage and I could see them doing to us the exact thing that they did in January...What I mean by all that babble is that I don't think we will have any problem winning this game, but I would not be suprised if we fizzed out here at the end of the 6 games in 8 nights stretch...

Prediction

Spurs 89
Jazz 75


----------



## Nephets

KokoTheMonkey said:


> * April 13th, 2005 8:00 PM (Central Time)*
> 
> Prediction:*Spurs 192*, Jazz 93


 :eek8: 

But really, I expect us to win by 7 or so.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Seriously, Koko, 192? lol I'll add another 1,000 to the game again. Is the leading scorer thing just incase there's a tie breaker needed?

Prediction:
Spurs- 102
Jazz- 93

Leading scorer: Manu Ginobilli. That's rite. He's ganna be hott again with another 30 points :yes:


----------



## Cloud786

Spurs 95
Jazz 86

Spurs get a big lead in the second and then jazz crawls back, but spurs hold on and hit their freebies at the end.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Spurs notebook: Duncan not likely to suit up tonight *
Link:mysanantonio.com 
"'I just don't want to pull the trigger yet,' Popovich said, 'and maybe pull it too soon.'"


----------



## Guth

Guth said:


> I think this game will be similar to last nights game...we will really never be in doubt of winning, but we will also never be completely certain that it is over...I could see us shooting a very low percentage and I could see them doing to us the exact thing that they did in January...What I mean by all that babble is that I don't think we will have any problem winning this game, but I would not be suprised if we fizzed out here at the end of the 6 games in 8 nights stretch...
> 
> Prediction
> 
> Spurs 89
> Jazz 75



OK, I am an idiot...I knew I was supposed to put a tiebreaker, but I just had a brain fart...anyway...

Leading Scorer: GINNNNNNOOOOBBBLLLIIII!!! 18


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Seriously, Koko, 192? lol I'll add another 1,000 to the game again. Is the leading scorer thing just incase there's a tie breaker needed?
> 
> Prediction:
> Spurs- 102
> Jazz- 93
> 
> Leading scorer: Manu Ginobilli. That's rite. He's ganna be hott again with another 30 points :yes:




That's my same exact prediction. I went to type in 102 and typed 192 instead.


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs will get it done tonight yes they will. it will be a deffense gm so wich every team plays the better d wins. i say brent barry will be a main contributer and beno has been playing to great of late so mybe he will step up a little.
spurs 97
jazz 86

leading scorer-barry 18
i got last nights leading scorer and how many points he would have right so mybe i get it again.

!Go Spurs Go!


----------



## LineOFire

Stop the unstoppable Mehmet Okur! :biggrin:

Prediction:

San Antonio Spurs - 101
Utah Jazz - 86

Leading Scorer - Tony Parker - 23 points


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's my same exact prediction. I went to type in 102 and typed 192 instead.


Whoops sorry Koko. Really wouldn't make scense for me to keep it at that score cuz if we win we'll just be exachanging 1,000 points with eachother so I'll change mine to:

Spurs- 101
Jazz- 92


----------



## texan

I think this should be another easy win for us, but we still shouldn't be taking it lightly. We need to make sure Okur doesn't have a big game inside, and if we keep Harpring in check, we should have no problems.

Prediction:
Spurs 97
Jazz 84

Leading Scorer: Brent Barry- 18 points


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Timmy's starting. I got to say, I'm a little nervous. I hope nothing bad happens to him


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan makes his first field goal of the night! He currently has all the spurs' points. Yep all 3 of them :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan is back!~ wow hes dooing great


----------



## Guth

OK...who saw this (Timmy starting) coming?...I just got back from studying for a test, logged onto ESPN.com and saw that Tim had started tonight...It's Christmas in April!!!!!!

I realize that this is not news to any of you, but I wanted to share my joy.


----------



## TheRoc5

(were alll glued to tv) lol we need to pick up our pace were to close to jazz


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> duncan is back!~ wow hes dooing great


He played five minutes, made one basket, and made 1 of 2 from the free throw line. I hardly think that qualifies as great, but you're probably just excited at his return :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> He played five minutes, made one basket, and made 1 of 2 from the free throw line. I hardly think that qualifies as great, but you're probably just excited at his return :biggrin:


and ur not lol :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> and ur not lol :biggrin:


Of course I am, but I'm not the one who said he was doing great with mediocre, at best, stats. He should play about 10 more minutes, that should be enough time to see how well his ankle's doing.


----------



## TheRoc5

man were getting wooped. how could this happen we need to get our act together. make shots and play with some feelings


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> man were getting wooped. how could this happen


 Bowen and Manu got in early foul trouble


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan's back in for the final 2 minutes.


----------



## Guth

In basketball, there are just some teams that, no matter how good one team is, or how bad the other, the games are always close. For the Spurs, the Jazz are that team.

We just need to get focused and realize that we will be in a dogfight and play hard. Oh yeah, and make sure Tim stays healthy.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tony sucks so bad at free throws. They're called FREE THROWS for a reason! Does he even practice them? They sure haven't improved much at all, if anything they seemed to have gotten worse.


----------



## LineOFire

Just got back home and turned on the TV expecting to see a blowout. Lo and behold, it is a blowout, but the Jazz are blowing us out. 

Whoever has watched the game, can you fill me in on what happened?

San Antonio Spurs - 17
Utah Jazz - 31

1st Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan with a humpshot. we need to pick it up man this is pathetic,


----------



## LineOFire

This is insane. Tim Duncan is playing great but it looks like everyone else forgot how to play basketball. :curse:

San Antonio Spurs - 23
Utah Jazz - 38

2nd Quarter - 8:33 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> duncan with a *humpshot*. we need to pick it up man this is pathetic,


lmao. I'm sorry, but humpshot? :rofl:


----------



## LineOFire

TheRoc5 said:


> duncan with a *humpshot.* we need to pick it up man this is pathetic,


 :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> Whoever has watched the game, can you fill me in on what happened?


Manu and Bowen got into early foul trouble so they both sat out, and it all went down hill from there.


----------



## TheRoc5

lol my bad jumpshot


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I tried to picture Tim doing a "humpshot"...*shudders*


----------



## TheRoc5

well we lost this gm but hey we got duncan lol i think we can make a comebak but not till 2nd half, need to cut the lead till 9 befire half


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> well we lost this gm


The first half isn't even over and the spurs have already lost thier most optimistic fan...that's scary.


----------



## LineOFire

Manu just keeps fouling people.  We need him to play a lot better if we want to challenge the Jazz in this game. I also haven't seen Tony Parker in the game. Is he injured? The Jazz have missed a couple of shots so the lead is only 11 now. 

San Antonio Spurs - 27
Utah Jazz - 38

2nd Quarter - 5:56 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

LineOFire said:


> Manu just keeps fouling people.  We need him to play a lot better if we want to challenge the Jazz in this game. I also haven't seen Tony Parker in the game. Is he injured? The Jazz have missed a couple of shots so the lead is only 11 now.
> 
> San Antonio Spurs - 27
> Utah Jazz - 38
> 
> 2nd Quarter - 5:56 Remaining


hes in the gm not injured thank GOd


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> The first half isn't even over and the spurs have already lost thier most optimistic fan...that's scary.


i do think our chances are slim but im not counting us out lol


----------



## TheRoc5

pathetic with a capital p. were fouling and we not getting anything, we down by 11 like i said we need to get this with in 9 or so to be bak in the gm


----------



## LineOFire

Tony Massenburg is killing us out there. I saw him make one shot but every other time down the offensive end he has turned the ball over with an offensive foul or traveling call. Our defense is too porous right now. Nice to see Glenn Robinson nail those smooth jumpers. He is playing very well right now.

San Antonio Spurs - 31
Utah Jazz - 40

2nd Quarter - 2:54 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i do think our chances are slim but im not counting us out lol


The first half isn't even over!!!!

As for Tony, didn't you see my psot making fun of his free throw shooting, LineOFire? He's been playing, but not very well so Pop took him out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> *p*athetic with a capital p. were fouling and we not getting anything, we down by 11 like i said we need to get this with in 9 or so to be bak in the gm


usually when you say "with a capital p" you usually capitalize the p . lol I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## TheRoc5

good transition d


----------



## TheRoc5

bad call by the refs owell 
ez u pickn on me tonight lol
tech on pop


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> bad call by the refs owell
> ez u pickn on me tonight lol
> tech on pop


With the Spurs sucking, I've got to entertain myself somehow :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire

This is pathetic. How are we getting dominated by the Jazz? They shot HORRIBLY in the second quarter and we only gained four points on them? Every time down the floor we turn the ball over and every time they miss a shot we give up an offensive rebound.

I better see the exact opposite of what I am seeing now or I will be extremely pissed off.

San Antonio Spurs - 33
Utah Jazz - 43

Halftime


----------



## TheRoc5

this is why tim comming back before playoffs were good. we playd poor,poor,poor. we need to get our act together and relizw duncan aint playn the hole gm. duncan looks fine,(im not talking boubt the humpshot either) lol
for the second half we need to find our heart and make jumpshots


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> for the second half we need to find our heart and make jumpshots


YEAH! No more humpshots, Timmy!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> YEAH! No more humpshots, Timmy!


 :biggrin: u can do it all night long :banana: jk


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> :biggrin: u can do it all night long :banana: jk


Thank God Tim can't read your posts...or can he? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

give duncan some slack


----------



## texan

We are playing like crap, by the looks of it. Down 10 to the Jazz?! While they are shooting sub 40%? They are making a living at the free throw line, and we are pretty much sucking on offense. I know Manu is in foul trouble, but Parker has sucked. Robinson and Duncan are the only ones that are playing well right now. Pathetic effort. 

In the second half, we need to limit offensive rebounds(they have 10), and stop fouling so much. They have been to the free throw line already 17 times. Also making some shots, and not being so stagnant on offense would help as well.


----------



## TheRoc5

now this is what im talkin about where back in it-47-42


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan reb,hes fouled, i like the sound of that, he rest now... bad to by parker


----------



## LineOFire

I don't even know what to say. How can we follow up these three great road games with this crap? :curse:

San Antonio Spurs - 44
Utah Jazz - 53

3rd Quarter - 5:52 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

just when u think we are about to make a run still down by 9 :curse:


----------



## Guth

texan said:


> Robinson and Duncan are the only ones that are playing well right now.



Ah...reminder of days past...


----------



## LineOFire

Horry for our first three pointer of the game! :clap:

We are slowly but surely climbing back into the game. The full comeback won't happen unless we stop Mehmet Okur. He is dissecting our defense right now and connecting on everything.

San Antonio Spurs - 53
Utah Jazz - 59

3rd Quarter - 3:03 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

Duncan realy makes a diffrence


----------



## texan

We are starting to show signs of life, but Okur is killing us. I said pre-game that we needed to stop him if we wanted to win.


----------



## LineOFire

Two three point plays to end the half. We'll take that any day of the week. :banana:

San Antonio Spurs - 65
Utah Jazz - 68

3rd Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

k i say play duncan till 7 min left then rest him till 2 to 3 min left


----------



## TiMVP2

Only down by 1 now guys.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan's looking very healthy out there. He's the Spurs leading scorere so far with 15 points in only 17 minutes. He's 5 of 6 from field goals and 5 of 8 from the free throw line. He also has 6 rebounds and 1 assist.


----------



## TheRoc5

we take the lead, wow now were playn good,even no this is a ig time loosing lottery team but hey


----------



## Guth

Once is nice but twice is better...GIINNNNNOOOOBBBLLLIII!!!!to Barry...


----------



## LineOFire

Manu with two great passes to Brent Barry! Those plays looked like split images of each other, only difference being they came from opposite sides of the court.

Still lots of basketball to be played.

San Antonio Spurs - 71
Utah Jazz - 68

4th Quarter - 10:16 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

any one else real worried when ever duncan goes up lol


----------



## texan

Nice to be back on top. TD is out now w 17 points and 7 rebs in 17 minutes. I doubt he plays more, unless we get in trouble.


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan goes out and all heck brakes loose, we need to communcatte better and more


----------



## LineOFire

Put Duncan back in! We cannot lose to the Jazz!

San Antonio Spurs - 73
Utah Jazz - 79

4th Quarter - 6:01 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

down by freakin 5 pt can make a freethrow errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

i guess duncan wont comeback in?


----------



## texan

As soon as I think we got it, we let it slip away. We need TD back in the game.


----------



## TheRoc5

manu ginobilliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!


----------



## LineOFire

Now that I think about it, I would have rather had Duncan sit out this game. It seems with Duncan playing limited minutes, we have become dependent on him too much when he gets in the game. When he goes out the rest of the players just lose their composure. With Duncan not playing at all, I think the others would try a lot harder.

San Antonio Spurs - 83
Utah Jazz - 87

4th Quarter - 2:58 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino with the and1 to cut the lead to 3 and give Collins his 5th foul :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> Now that I think about it, I would have rather had Duncan sit out this game. It seems with Duncan playing limited minutes, we have become dependent on him too much when he gets in the game. When he goes out the rest of the players just lose their composure. With Duncan not playing at all, I think the others would try a lot harder.


I feel the same exact way


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker with a very, very, very stupid shot. Spurs down by 1 with 14 seconds left.


----------



## Guth

Yeah, but that is what always happens when Tim comes back...I would rather have him come back sooner rather than later so that Tim and the guys can be synced up when the playoffs come...


----------



## Tersk

LineOFire said:


> Now that I think about it, I would have rather had Duncan sit out this game. It seems with Duncan playing limited minutes, we have become dependent on him too much when he gets in the game. When he goes out the rest of the players just lose their composure. With Duncan not playing at all, I think the others would try a lot harder.


I was worried about that happening

But for some reason, Utah seems to have our number? They won on an Okur putback last time didn't they? This time he has 23/15


----------



## TiMVP2

Nazr!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino misses the free but Nazr gets the put back for his first points of the game! :banana:


----------



## Guth

Unbelievable!!!! Nazr just payed them back for Okur's tip last time...Hopefully, we are headed for another OT


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Horry with another great defensive play at the end of the game, but sadly, no one else was down there to stop the put back. Spurs down 2 with 2 seconds left.


----------



## TiMVP2

I Hate Memhet Okuyr


----------



## Guth

Crap, he did it again!


----------



## Nephets

We may have lost, but we're going to the playoffs with a healthy Duncan with the SW division clinched. Utah has none of that.


----------



## texan

Mehmet Okur sucks. He's like our bad luck charm. I hate him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu misses the final shot. Spurs lose, and frankly, they deserved to. That was just a horrible preformance. There goes our hopes for the number one seed.


----------



## LineOFire

I can't believe we let one of the crappiest, most injury plagued teams in the league beat us twice on put backs. What a shameful game. The Spurs should feel so pathetic of the way they played today. Horrible, horrible game. They had better dominate the rest of their schedule to make up for this steaming pile of dung.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Birght side, Duncan's stats:
Minutes: 20
Field Goals: 6/7
Free Throws: 5/8
Assists: 1
Blocks: 1
Rebounds: 7
Points: 17


----------



## texan

On the bright side, TD was great today with 17/7 in 20 minutes of play. I'm still a bit scared every time he rises into the air, but I'm confident he is healthy enough to play at a high level. Also I'm confident in Grobs abilities, and hope to see him on the court come playoff time. He brings us shooting, and half court offense we desperatley lack some of the times.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wel, I really don't have anything else to add that's already been said the previous 2-3 posts. It was very encouraging to see Duncan out there and look mobile and almost uneffected, but the team's overall performance was complete bull ****.


I just don't understand why this team cares one night and not the next. I think it's all about coaching, and how they prepare these guys. You hear Pop say "As long as we're healthy" and you hear the assitant coaches say this after a blowout loss to the Mavericks "It's a learning experience"........you guys are the coaches, if you don't care about the rest of the regular season the players aren't either, and that's how they played tonight. I might as well not watch the rest of the regular season if the team is just going to quite. I can't stand watching this team get beat because of a lack of motivation.



I'll figure out the contest winner in the next post.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Final Score - Jazz 93, Spurs 91





Poster's scores:



Koko: 11 + 0 = 11
Guth: 2 + 18 = 20
Cloud: 4 + 7 = 11
TheRoc: 6 + 7 = 13
LineOFire: 10 + 7 = 17
ezealen: 11 + 1 = 12
texan: 6 + 9 = 15





The winner is: our newest poster, Cloud786. 1,000 points goes to go Cloud. Congratulations. Sorry ezealen, it looks like you would have won if you wouldn't have changed yours. Oh well, you got enough points as it is.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Final Score - Jazz 93, Spurs 91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poster's scores:
> 
> 
> 
> Koko: 11 + 0 = 11
> Guth: 2 + 18 = 20
> Cloud: 4 + 7 = 11
> TheRoc: 6 + 7 = 13
> LineOFire: 10 + 7 = 17
> ezealen: 11 + 1 = 12
> texan: 6 + 9 = 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winner is: our newest poster, Cloud786. 1,000 points goes to go Cloud. Congratulations. Sorry ezealen, it looks like you would have won if you wouldn't have changed yours. Oh well, you got enough points as it is.


But if I didn't change mine I still wouldn't have made any points. I'd get 500 and I'd lose 1,000. I guess it would have been better than losing 1,000 though xp


----------



## XxMia_9xX

didn't see tha game... but that sux, we lost against the jazz? wow! anyway i'm glad duncan is back. i dont really hope to have the 1st spot in the west anymore anyway... all we need is a healthy duncan and we're good....


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> Mehmet Okur sucks. He's like our bad luck charm. I hate him.


i just wish i duncan would dunk on his A** HES annyoing, we lost a terrible gm but we got something out of it, i would rather lose the gm and get duncan back anyWAy, i wont b herefor grizz gm cause ill be in canada but i still plan to post


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i just wish i duncan would dunk on his A** HES annyoing, we lost a terrible gm but we got something out of it, i would rather lose the gm and get duncan back anyWAy, i wont b herefor grizz gm cause ill be in canada but i still plan to post


Canada huh? That's kinda ironic considering that's where the Grizz use to be. I hope LineOFire or Koko or someone desides to post in the memphis game or I'm going to be lonely  lol


----------



## TheRoc5

lol ill be in vancouver 2 haha but i think ill have my laptop so i will be able to post just no tv, ill look at stats and score frm enternet(CANT SEE duncans hump shot shuxlol)


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> Canada huh? That's kinda ironic considering that's where the Grizz use to be. I hope LineOFire or Koko or someone desides to post in the memphis game or I'm going to be lonely  lol



I should be here for the next game thread. Hopefully I'll be able to sit down and watch a full Spurs game, because I really haven't had that chance for a while. I missed both OT games, and that really disappoints me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol ill be in vancouver 2 haha but i think ill have my laptop so i will be able to post just no tv, ill look at stats and score frm enternet*(CANT SEE duncans hump shot shuxlol)*


Isn't that a good thing?....

play-by-play on sports.yahoo is what I use for games I can't see. It's gives you practicly everything you want to know...the only problem is it also gives you a bunch of **** you don't want to know. It also ends the play-by-play early sometimes because they think the game is over. That usually only happens when the game goes into over time but once it did it at the half time of a Sonic/Heat game.


----------



## LuckyAC

I prefer ESPN game update, maube just because I am used to it. NBA.com is all right for following one game, but there is no side menu to switch between on-going games.


----------



## Guth

I am with Ezealen...the yahoo! Gamechannel is the best one to use...I have to use it for every game, and I have found that it is the most clear and the best gamecast...most of the time, the gamechannel is virtually synched up with what is actually happening in the game...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Canada huh? That's kinda ironic considering that's where the Grizz use to be. I hope LineOFire or Koko or someone desides to post in the memphis game or I'm going to be lonely  lol






I don't ever get to see Saturday night games due to work, unless they are on the West coast like the Clipper game last Saturday. 



Sorry ezealen, if I could, I would, but I always work Saturday night.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> I am with Ezealen...the yahoo! Gamechannel is the best one to use...I have to use it for every game, and I have found that it is the most clear and the best gamecast...most of the time, the gamechannel is virtually synched up with what is actually happening in the game...


Yeah it is. The only problem I have is that it occasionally says the game is over for no reason. that doesn't happen to often though, so I'm good with it.


----------

